# puppy tails.



## kezza (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello. I dont know if im writing in the right place, if not sorry. I have a 4month (today) male gsd. His mum is pure white and his dad black and tan, statham is sable. Both his parents have really bushy tails, and fluffy coats, his mums being longer than his dads. I was just curious as to when he would get a fluffier tail if anybody knows. Thanks


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

post pictures of the parents if you can & the puppy and someone should be able to help you..
It's pretty much common sense if both of the parents have that bushy-like tail, meaning that your puppy will more than likely have that same bushy tail.


----------



## kezza (Jan 21, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/lvjogyas7q27y1f/AADpITtlVXIbOIolM2AfU4Sda 

Hello. Ive lost the pic of his parnets that I did have, but heres my boy if the link works. Fingers crossed


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah from looking at the last picture it doesn't seem like he'll have a bushy tail, its more flat than bushy.. sorry. /:


----------



## kezza (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## EPips (Jan 6, 2015)

Some pups are born with tails that fluff up by the time they've left their mother (still short stock coat, too) and others have tails that look like they belong on rats until they reach about a year old haha. If his parents both have really fluffy tails I think your little guy will have one too. 
My boy's parents both have bushy tails. He's ten months at the moment and it's really only been the last 6 weeks that I've noticed the fur getting longer on the bottom. I looked at pictures of both parents at the same age and they had skinny tails until they were about 16 months. 
Your little guy looks exactly like my dog's dad did at the same age, and his tail started fluffing up at about 10 months. It was full and bushy by 14 months. 
Hang in there! I reckon you'll have a fluffy one.


----------



## kezza (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello

thankyou for posting. He has long hair on the end and it looks like it wants to fluff but just hasnt lol. Thankyou for the info and vote of confidence. I wouldnt mind either way was just curious. Thankyou again


----------

